# First cook on V.C. grill



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)

Must Have Pics!  With food on the grill!!!!


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 30, 2005)

Glad you like th V.C. grill, Bob.  I have nothing but good things to say about mine, too.  The only thing I've noticed is that they're pretty thirsty when it comes to fuel consumption, really need to have a spare (full) tank handy.  Did you splurge and buy the cover for it also?

I'll be firing mine (its name is Damien) up tonite for some creole rubbed chicken breasts, nothing special, just for wraps and salads....

Capt., I'll try to remember to take some pics as well, although developing for me is always slightly glacial....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)

Damien!


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 1, 2005)

VC is Vermont Castings.  They vary in price...Really heavy-duty tops...you can see a model or 2 at home depot...I think the cheapest ones probably go around $450....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome Troy....first, what was the marinade....second, what was the homemade steak sauce....ya can't come around here and tease us like that!  Also, can you give us pictures?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome Troy. Reciepes look good expecially the mushroom one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Let me start by saying "I never do it", but...
 I recently read (or saw) that you should remove the 'gills' from portabellos.
Let me end by repeating,  "I never do it".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

I never do either. Let me repeat, I never do either. ;-)


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome Troy!  That steak sauce looks pretty tasty....Glad you like the V.C. grill, tough to beat, unless your tanks are empty, like I found out last week after a night of beer drinking and dart league.  Fired up the smokey joe w/some lump, so it wasn't all bad....

Rob  (V.C. owners unite!!)


----------

